

Protecting Corporate Interests Is Equivalent to Ensuring National Security - pera
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150512/12214830978/fbi-spied-activists-because-protecting-corporate-interests-is-roughly-equivalent-to-ensuring-national-security.shtml

======
pera
The original title is "FBI Spied On Activists Because Protecting Corporate
Interests Is Roughly Equivalent To Ensuring National Security", but it's too
big for HN.

